# Motorhome musicians ahoy!



## MJ68 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just a quick recommendation for guitar playing types. I would miss my guitar on a long jaunt and have just bought a Washburn Rover travel guitar so I can play at sociable volume on a space saving guitar. Excellent value for £99 and it comes with a good case. It doesn't sound like a Martin dreadnought but is fine for holiday songwriting.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi MJ,

Welcome to MHF and to the wonderful freedom that the motorhoming lifestyle will give you and your family. I am sure you are going to enjoy some wonderful adventures and travels in your new motorhome, which will be made all the more enjoyable by being a member of this friendly and helpful forum.

The guitar you have just bought sounds a really good buy and if you ever come along to one of the MHF rallies that are held throughout the year, you can strum along and keep all of us ralliers entertained. We could all join in a singalong with you, beside an open camp fire!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I used to play drums at junior school, 
the violin at grammer school, 
the cornet in the local colliery band, 
the cornet in the scout band.
Tried to learn the organ but can`t make two hands work together
It is sat behind me. It makes a nice shelf


Now I am content to fiddle.

Dave p


----------



## zulu (May 9, 2005)

Hi, I play mandolin and sing (a bit), also have just bought a Fender acoustic guitar to learn on.
The Washburn travel guitar is something I would be interested in as well, shall have to go and look at one.

I always take the mandolin on our travels with us and have met 
several other motorhomers who play instruments, especially in Spain where we have had people come and join us and even dance.

This is normally when we wild camp.

Perhaps we may meet one day and have a jamming session.

James.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh how lucky you all are to play such small instruments


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Interesting thread. I'd never heard of a Washburn travel guitar until now. I've travelled with a full size Yamaha but have always struggled with its size and weight - never mind the worry of it being damaged.

I play (and sing occasionally) and have just bought a Baby Taylor. It's absolutely wonderful and I love it dearly. I thought I'd never get used to its 3/4 size but I don't even give it a thought now. Light as a feather and a wonderful tone. Very happy bunny - and so is my son who is now the proud owner of a Yamaha.


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

That reminds me, I've got to sell my dreadnought 'cause it's too big fer me van.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I brought my 'big' guitar away for this trip - simply as we are away so long - but I keep a backpacker in the wardrobe normally so I always have a plank to spank


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I always carry a crappy acoustic guitar from Argos (£40 job) its dead light, bashed to bits but has been all over the world with me. I do miss the electric guitar and actually have a really good battery amp that I could take but I never have. When we go full timing I dont know what I will do as I will miss the electric, big amps etc.

I was belting it out and singing my head off this morning on a CL. Thankfully only us here and even the wife had buggered off walking!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Do you mean this?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

...and this is the Martin Backpacker - normal sized neck/frets










Its retail at £200 but I got one virtually (unmarked) as new for £50 ish


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Hiya,

Anybody like to have a look/listen to my trio?
No guitars, but...

Zwzaz


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pointer. I just bought a Washburn, it's a good enough little guitar and plays quite well after a little fiddling.

I did notice that the strap was foul smelling, some kind of chemical reek, nearly enough to knock me out in an enclosed space. I think it could be dangerous so for anyone buying one, be careful. I washed the straps and left them outside for a couple of days the reek seems to be subsiding. I wondered about the dangerous chemicals in those Chinese sofas which made people ill a while back, Alan.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Never mind playing an instrument.

Perhaps a rally could try something like this






Best listened to with closed eyes!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would prefer this






This is my favourite song to play with a backing track at full volume after a crappy day. Has to be played loud with the windows rattling. Would love to play it live to a FACTS audience but not sure it would be their sort of thing.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i have in the past took gibson les paul and a small pre amp effects box and a practice amp and head phones but now i take my taylor big baby


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I had to sell my larrivee parlour guitar as it was too pricey to be carried around in my new tiny motorhome. I was scared of damaging it. It was a beatiful guitar and I don't think I will ever find anything with such a beautiful sound that suites my tiny hands.

At £95 I will take a punt on this and if I knacker it in the van so be it. thank you so much for letting me know about this as I really miss having my guitar to mess around on.

Karl


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

You could have kept your parlour guitar laramee 

I took my Dads old (mint and well looked after and in its custom case) Giannini Classic away to France in the old autossleeper - o show if you looked through tthe windows etc.

I had to take it to a guitar repairer as the headstock needed attention and the lutharian (I thinkt thats right) took great interest in it asking where it came from and how much I had paid for it.

I explained it was my Dads and passed down to me. Long and involved 'old guitar stories' later and he tells me what he reckoned it was worth - 4o year old custom and hand made Brazilian guitar - worth thousands. I bought a £300 Tanglewood to 'use' as an everyday guitar and then later the Backpacker to take away in the m/home


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

My best buddy (motorhomer and banjo legend) Howard (shep) Shepherd, never goes anywhere without a banjo, he's even had a folding banjo made that folds away into an attache sized case that he can take as hand luggage on flights!

I suppose the most important thing when transporting an expensive instrument in your van (apart from security and insurance) is to have a good strong case.


----------



## yonmon2 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi 
I take a cheap Strat copy , a line 6 pocket pod ,and an mp3 amplifier,
covers all bases.
Mitch


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Would any of you budding musicians fancy coming to Hamble New Year Rally as we are looking for entertainers for New Years Eve, can't afford to pay you apart from a free pitch with no electric.

If interested please contact me LadyJ via a pm.



Jacquie


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

I take quite a few musical instruments away with me in the motorhome - melodeon, guitar, cittern, flute and recorders.

We use our MH mainly to go to folk music sessions and festivals etc. so there wouldn't be much point in leaving the instruments at home :wink: 

Our insurance has all the more expensive instruments specified individually although, to be honest, I would find it just about impossible to replace my melodeon as it's such an unusual one (never seen it's twin yet!) so I guard it with my life. 

All instruments travel in hard cases and, for things like the melodeon, the case is packed around with cushions and pillows in the over-cab bed.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Reinforcing what Jac says in her post above, any musicians are welcome to come along and have a go at entertaining next New Year. Let us know if you have something in mind and we'll try to organise something. However we also have a great rally planned for Hamble at the spring bank holiday so why not come down for that one too?

Currently we're planning a bit of karaoke if KennyJ can get the kit together so you folk with a "voice" can have a crack too. :lol:

But if you want to come along, get your name down quick, it's filling up fast.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=298


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a nice invitation Ken but many of us probably play for our own amusement so don't expect a huge response, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When we used to go fishing to Ireland when I was younger there would always be a session (band) start playing in the pub. If you had an instrument you just joined in. Somehow they were always good as well and there was always a mix of instruments. I would just sit in the corner strumming chords. I suspect there are some real pros on here. Not sure if I will make either rally. I cant plan next week let alone next New Year!


----------



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

If anyone is remotely interested in what we sound like when we get our hands on a couple of guitars and a bit of recording gear, try this:

http://www.reverbnation.com/c./poni/96538074

Any other members got something to share?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Very nice! You'll have to come to a rally or meet and let us all enjoy a live peformance!  

Sue


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Would you believe I'm taking my sousaphone away with us to North Wales for the week on Saturday!!!! Just so that me and my banjo playing buddy can entertain a few friends the following weekend  

It does detach into 2 pieces so does not take up as much space as you might think.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

cynigy said:


> If anyone is remotely interested in what we sound like when we get our hands on a couple of guitars and a bit of recording gear, try this:
> 
> http://www.reverbnation.com/c./poni/96538074
> 
> Any other members got something to share?


Nice tunez!

I'm just a bedroom player and occasionaly take my acoustic away in the MH....I can share my You Tube stuff though....

http://www.youtube.com/user/divil58?feature=mhee

Paul


----------



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you Sue, we'll try and make that happen sometime.

Nice guitar work, Paul. I love the title too!

Nige


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all you musicians, thought you might like to hear our sons gypsy jazz swing trio.


----------



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice, Cazzie.

So which one's your son?


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Thought you might ask that :lol: :lol: :lol: 

He's the one on the left in the first few shots.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I cant play anything

But with a bit of luck I might bump into one of you on an aire or site

Id love it

Aldra


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Last year, at an aire in the Charente region of France, we met a fellow motorhomer who played the Northumberland pipes. He was very shy but we eventually persuaded him to play for us.
It was magic and enjoyed by all of us who were there.   

Cazzie


----------

